# FL GSD starved to death



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

A Cocoa, FL woman was arrested on animal cruelty charges after starving her 2 year old GSD to death. She left the poor dog in a crate without food or water for two months - there was a bag of food just a couple feet from the crate. Her excuse was that her new roommate didn't like dogs. The police said she showed no remorse. It didn't explain why she didn't take the dog to a shelter. 
http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/news_local_orlandocrime/2008/03/dog-starves-to.html







Rest in Peace Ella.


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG that poor, poor dog, what is wrong with people. makes my blood boil


----------



## rlwolf (Feb 18, 2008)

It might not be a very acceptable way to deal with things for most people, but I believe "an eye, for an eye" would be a suitable form of punishment for this sorry excuse for a human being.








Put her in a jail cell next to the cafeteria, and let her go without food or water for TWO MONTHS, see if she lives!!!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I just can't... I dont know what to say, have to watch my language...good punishment rebecca, like it. lock her down in cell just next to a cafeteria...what a sick woman.....


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

This is one of the sadest things I read in a long time. Theres just no sense to it! All I can ask is WHY? But there will never be answer.
Rest in peace dear sweet Ella. The horrible pain you must have suffered has finaly ended. You poor girl. If only you had a chance to feel love from a real human being.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I cannot even post on this thread- because of what I might say. I can say I would have no remorse or feel bad no matter what horror fell upon this waste of skin!!!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Rest in Peace Little girl.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

People like this should be put down. They are of absolutely no use to society. 

How anyone can watch a living creature suffer is unfathomable to me. 

I have a lump in my throat and tears in my eyes after reading this...

RIP poor girl.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm crying and can't even say what I feel about this.


----------



## mrgsdolch (Oct 10, 2006)

There isn't any way to describe the torture I wish upon people like this. Definitely support the "eye for en eye" punishment here.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

This just makes my stomach turn. The laws in this country are just tooooo weak when it comes to animal cruelity....I say throw the ***ch under the jail and starve her behind to death. 
Rosa


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Senseless, stupid, heartless and very sad. I hope that poor baby is happy in a better place now.

I hope this idiot woman gets what she's deserves. I know it won't be through the legal system, but perhaps karma will kick in at some point in her life. Perhaps being kidnapped by a psycho PETA extremist and locking her in a cage to starve for two months? Sounds good to me.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

I couldn't even read the whole article, I started crying. She needs to be put down. Like ThreeDogs said, she is of no use to society. I don't understand people.



> Quote:A Cocoa woman, who neighbors said loved her dog


Yeah right!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Here is her myspace profile with pics of poor Ella (under pics, then she has an album). A friend posted it to a bulletin, she could get on the computer every single day but she could check on her dog. You seen Ella as a pup an adult. I feel so bad for this dog, my heart literally feels like it needs to throw up. You may have to log in to see them, or I can post them here. She was a beautiful WGSD.









http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fus...89-c80ac2173611


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

It says it was deleted.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Wow. I was just looking at it today... I wonder if she is getting all kinds of nasty messages...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I saw on the news this morning that Christine Abrams will have a hearing this morning on felony animal cruelty charges. Earlier reports said she was charged with with two misdemanor counts of animal cruelty so I'm not sure which report is correct.

Sorry, I can't find a link to the story about today's hearing, but here's one to the June 17 hearing.
http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080617/NEWS01/806170334

As a side note, The Central Brevard Humane Society dedicated a dog-walking area, Ella's Walk, in honor of Abrams WGSD which she starved to death.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

"_As a side note, The Central Brevard Humane Society dedicated a dog-walking area, Ella's Walk, in honor of Abrams WGSD which she starved to death. "_

Reading that has brought me to tears. I hope somewhere, somehow, poor Ella's soul can look down and see the remorse real humans have in her 'masters' stead.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Ella and her murderer!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I will never understand this... when her myspace page was up- there was all sorts of happy pics of her and Ella... what could of went wrong in her head that she starved this poor girl like this?? I just cant understand....


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I never want to understand behaviour such as hers Danni. Just seeing that dog with her is so upsetting. That poor little girl. RIP Ella and I'm so very sorry you had to die this way.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: DanniI will never understand this... when her myspace page was up- there was all sorts of happy pics of her and Ella... what could of went wrong in her head that she starved this poor girl like this?? I just cant understand....


_Their frustration intensified when court documents were released showing Ella's right leg was amputated in November, the result of what Abrams told a veterinarian was a leash that had wrapped around the dog's limb while she was away._

Seems to me this was long term neglect. It's so easy to say. "I have a dog and I love it" but responsibility seems to have fallen by the way side. I wonder why this wasn't picked up earlier?
This IMO is a case of a self indulged self centered b***t!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hopefully, she will never have children...


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlHopefully, she will never have children...


AMEN!


----------



## iCapture (Jun 24, 2008)

Id lock her in a crate with a lion. Then not feed either one. Whoever eats who first gets to come out of the crate. 



> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlHopefully, she will never have children...


She probably has, they just haven't found the crate yet.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The hearing was well covered by local TV. They had protesters outside the courthouse with Ella's picture on signs, etc., the court room looked full. What should have been a scheduled two hour hearing lasted all day. Abrams' lawyer wants all the evidence thrown out claiming the police entered the home illegally without a warrent. The hearing will be continued next Friday (I think they said it was next Friday).

As far as the suggestion about locking Abrams up with a hungry lion, IMHO that would be cruelty to the lion being forced to eat a piece of crap like her - she'd probably give him indigestion.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm thrilled this is getting the media and public support it deserves. I can only pray this [email protected]@ch continues to be shamed everywhere she goes. She is one poor excuse for a human being.


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

I hope the courts can see she never owns a dog again in her life. What an animal!!


----------



## draggar (Jul 11, 2008)

Here is the saddest part:

The woman not only shows no regret for what she did,

SHE IS FRIENDS WITH ONE OF THE GSD RESCUE PEOPLE IN THAT AREA. Well, was friends (I know the ex-friend's sister).

All it would have taken is one phone call and that dog would have been in rescue in less than fifteen minutes.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I would suspect that there is some serious disconnect in this woman's head. Whether the realtionship with the dog was all a sham or she simply couldn't face doing the right thing (and perhaps the judgement that she felt she would face) there is something not right with the woman.

I feel very sad about Ella, I want to be clear about that. But I'm rather frightened for the woman & what may be her inability to truly connect/care. As implied in other posts, unless this is addressed and maybe even if it is, this inability can wreek havoc with others and cause substantial emotional damage.


----------

